# Where to buy Paraboot online?



## AlonzoMosely2 (Oct 19, 2006)

Can't find any sellers anywhere. Zappos shows up in a google search, but they have nothing in stock. Anyone know of a source?


----------



## Pressfan (Aug 6, 2003)

Here is the response I received when I inquired directly to Paraboot:

"We would be happy to take your order and send the shoes directly to you
through the post after receiving your payment (including shipping charges).
Please precise the name of the model, and the size and colour required.
We will inform you of the price and lead-time by return. In the event that
the size requested is not suitable, we will exchange for
a different size following the return of the pair in perfect condition.
All shipping costs incurred by the exchange will be paid by yourself.
Due to the expanding presence of luxury own brand shops in city centres,
it is becoming increasingly difficult to find independent retailers, often
on the outskirts of the cities, for whom the quality of product remains
essential. Please do not hesitate to let us have the details of your
favourite shop, where you would wish to be able to buy your Paraboot shoes.
We will contact them.
We thank you for your interest and confidence in Paraboot, and remain at
your disposition for ant further information that you may require."

I waited until the following trip I made to France to pick up a pair.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 9, 2006)

I own about 8 pair of Paraboot shoes. You can often by them new from ebay if you wear a size 9. I love them!


----------



## NoVaguy (Oct 15, 2004)

Bob Loblaw said:


> I own about 8 pair of Paraboot shoes. You can often by them new from ebay if you wear a size 9. I love them!


Yeah, I think size 9 (US) is like the industry standard for sample and display models..... you get more extras and seconds available in that size....


----------



## AlonzoMosely2 (Oct 19, 2006)

I noticed the size 9 thing on ebay. Not my size though. Guess I will be sticking with AE and Aldens.


----------



## Roger (Feb 18, 2005)

Well if Size 9 is abundant, what can you guys tell us about the fit of a 9? (I'm asking this mainly for the Size 8.5s and 9.5s among us.) Is a Size 9 in Paraboot true to size? Or is it a "big" 9 or perhaps a "small" 9? In my own case, 9.5 US, I find both UK 9s and occasionally 8.5s (with elongated lasts) to fit well. Could a US 9.5 slip into a Paraboot 9?

_Edit:_ Perhaps at the same time I should ask about quality of Paraboot. I have assumed from their price that they're not in the same class as Weston, but how do they compare with C&J, Alden, Allen-Edmonds, etc.? Most of the Paraboot shoes I've seen in pictures have been Norwegian-toe bluchers with rubber soles, although I know they make oxfords too, as well as boots. If any of you have Paraboots in that design (rubber-sole bluchers), how would you rate the quality in comparison with similar shoes by other makers?


----------



## Rich (Jul 10, 2005)

Paraboot are THE specialists for indestructible rubber-soled bluchers (Heschung in France are very good too. Very good value both). Paraboot have a chunky casual chic style of their own - you either like them or you don't. I have several pairs including the Avignon which I've worn regularly for some ten years now and they're still in excellent shape. Sizewise I find them fairly true though slightly on the big side. I normally wear UK 8.5 wide and I find Paraboot 8 or 8.5 is about right for me, depending on the model.


----------



## Pressfan (Aug 6, 2003)

Paraboot use UK sizes. I agree that they run a bit large; I would subtract a whole size from your US size for the correct fit. I also agree that they are a bit wide, especially for the rubber-soled models. The leather-soled models are a bit narrower, but still wider than a typical American shoe. Unlike Weston, Paraboot only offers one width, so I suppose the wider last allows a fit for more people. I have to wear thicker socks when I wear my Avignons.

The leather quality is lesser than Weston, understandably. However, they are very sturdy and well constructed. Prices are very reasonable for the level of quality. I also have Heschung shoes and agree they are also similar and of very good quality. Paraboot might be described as a little more classic in design whereas Heschung might tend to a slightly more modern design.

It is unfortunate that neither Paraboot nor Heschung are more widely distributed. The response I received from Paraboot posted above may partly explain the situation, but I think that by the time import duties and taxes are added, prices would exceed Allen-Edmonds and Alden, making them a lesser value. However, purchased in France with the VAT rebate, they are an excellent value and highly recommended.


----------



## Roger (Feb 18, 2005)

Pressfan and Rich, how would you see the quality overall in comparison with Alden and Allen-Edmonds? Of the various models I've seen in pictures, the Avignon is the one that I was most interested in. Given their width, do you think I could squeeze my 9.5B (or C) US feet into a Size 9 Paraboot?


----------



## iammatt (Sep 17, 2005)

Roger said:


> Pressfan and Rich, how would you see the quality overall in comparison with Alden and Allen-Edmonds? Of the various models I've seen in pictures, the Avignon is the one that I was most interested in. Given their width, do you think I could squeeze my 9.5B (or C) US feet into a Size 9 Paraboot?


I think that you probably would do fine with the 9. I am also a 9.5 US, but generally an 8.5 UK and the 9 Paraboot fits me.

The only thing that I would caution is that my first Paraboots lasted me 6 years of very heavy use and the subsequent pair lasted a much shorter period of time. Paraboots are a great (maybe the great) example of French preppy.


----------



## bwep (Apr 17, 2005)

I used to own a couple of pairs of paraboots when we lived in Mpls. I loved them and found them one of the few shoes that I would wear with non leather soles when wearing trousers. This thread has gottem me interested again, as I know of no retailers in Dallas that sell paraboot. Size 9 fits me perfect in that split toe pebble grain blucher. Damn, I promised my wife I would be good after I just rennovated my study....


----------



## Roger (Feb 18, 2005)

Now Iammatt and Bwep, do you mean that a Paraboot shoe that is designated as a *US* Size 9 (not a UK 9) fits you? Iammatt, you've said you are normally a 9.5 US, as I am. Bwep, what is your usual US size?

BTW, my understanding earlier was that these shoes were being sold as *US* 9s, not UK 9s. Did I get that wrong?

Bwep, study reno is undertaken to make you a more successful professional, which will benefit both you _and your wife_. It shouldn't be considered in the same category as shoes. :icon_smile_wink:

_Edit:_ BTW, there has been a fairly continuous flow of Paraboot shoes (including some Avignons, which I really like) over the last little while on eBay. My sense is that they have sold in the 140 Euro range--about $185 US plus shipping.


----------



## Romualdo (Oct 18, 2005)

I have a Paraboot account. Feel free to email me with any questions.


----------



## montmorency (Apr 16, 2005)

This thread is very disappointing. I have been watching the current paraboot auctions on ebay and have been waiting to pounce on a certain pair that has now been mentioned.


----------



## SGladwell (Dec 22, 2005)

Rich said:


> Paraboot are THE specialists for indestructible rubber-soled bluchers (Heschung in France are very good too. Very good value both). Paraboot have a chunky casual chic style of their own - you either like them or you don't. <snip> Sizewise I find them fairly true though slightly on the big side. I normally wear UK 8.5 wide and I find Paraboot 8 or 8.5 is about right for me, depending on the model.


Paraboot also does traditional leather soled shoes, and I think does them at least as well as Alden, if not better. I'd posit that some (such as their Chelsea boot) are every bit the equal of EG or C&J's variants, with (dare I say it) better build quality than I've personally experienced from EG.

As for sizing, I generally wear a 11-11.5US/10-10.5UK/44EU and a 10.5 Paraboot fits me perfectly.


----------

